
Deep Learning Summer School Video Lectures (2015) - clickok
http://videolectures.net/deeplearning2015_montreal/
======
clickok
This series has a lot of good stuff. If you want to clear the hump between
"someone who knows what neural networks are" and "someone who can use neural
nets in practice", there are introductions to the basic theory and
foundational ideas.

If you already use neural nets and want to get better with them, Hugo
Larochelle and Adam Coates have worthwhile videos. Larochelle's lecture
describes the various sorts of optimization techniques you can try out, while
Coates' goes into how to analyze training efficiency in terms of the model
you've chosen and the hardware you have available.

Finally, there's some really neat stuff that's perhaps a bit more "cutting
edge"; I particularly enjoyed Goodfellow's talk about adversarial networks.

